# cockapoo going mad..



## jkeyzer (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this website and I am having a problem with my puppy. 


I have a four and a half month old Apricot cockapoo puppy with five generation pedigree with show cocker spaniels in him. Recently he is being very aggressive not all of the time but on the odd occasion. Like if we are in the garden or I just walk out into the garden he will suddenly bark at me and growl. He will then also try to bite and run around vigorously barking and being aggressive towards me or the other family members. He does this on walks sometimes too he has only started doing it and I don’t know why? We could be walking on the field and he will go mental trying to bite me and I cannot stop him unless I hold him down but he gets more aggressive.

I know he is teething but I know when he does that because he does not claw my hand, but when he bites it is aggressive and he will try and charge at you, trying to attack. I have tried putting him in a room on his own for five minutes but he will still do it after about 15-20 minutes I have also tried putting the leash on and pulling him back but it does not work, he is doing this with all the family members. 

Could you tell me what he is doing and why? Also how I can stop this aggressive behaviour. Am I doing something that he does not like? Or is it a puppy stage that they go through? Thank you! 

Jenny


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I can see why you are worried. Although they can be very bitey at this stage there is a difference between rough play and aggression. Perhaps you need professional advice. Have you taken Fudge to obedience training classes?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Your puppy is perfectly normal. They all do this biting thing, just stick to the time out thing. You have to be really consistent and remove Fudge every time he does it. He will get the idea eventually. He will grow out of it. Just one thing to remember puppies generally get more bitey and naughty if they are over tired. Perhaps your pup needs a break to rest?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I think your puppy is inviting you to play and give chase - Clyde and Treacle look like they are cross with each other and I have since learnt that they are asking to play in their language.
It does look aggressive to humans - but they then both give chase and love to catch each other!
The biting stops - best advice from me would be turn away from any nipping and stop interacting - he will learn.
As karen says - play can go too far and over excitement causes the biting.
Clyde still bites me softly to say hello on a morning x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy was like this though he wouldnt growl,try the ideas above and also make sure your puppy has lots of sleep ,when they are over tired the biting etc gets 100% worse.

If you have a crate i'd give him lots of time out if hes not settleing by himself he needs short play times ,maybe 15-20mins exercise twice a day and the rest of the time he should be sleeping (these are approx as all puppies are different but it gives you a kinda guide line)

I would wait and see what hes like at about 7 mths if theres no improvement then i might seek out a professional.

Also taking him to puppy training may help,and letting him play with other dogs this uses up lots of excess engery and they can really play fight.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Just as others have said, he's either over tired or needs to burn off some excess energy,As soon as you see the signs that he is starting to jump /bite then I would also tell him no( he needs to learn that it is not acceptable ) pick him up and put him in time out/ crate, he may well be tired and have a good sleep 

Most of us go through this stage, they soon grow out of it and become the most loving dog you'll meet x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

jkeyzer said:


> We could be walking on the field and he will go mental trying to bite me and I cannot stop him unless I hold him down but he gets more aggressive.


He does sound like a normal puppy - but holding him down to stop him is likely to result in a scared puppy who may well then escalate to aggression so please beware of this.

If you have any APDT training classes near you it would be very good to get along to them and maybe have some advice from a trainer on how best to handle him.


----------



## jkeyzer (May 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He has improved today I just stopped and told him 'no' and he was fine but I still think I am going to take him to training classes to help him socialize with other dogs as well. 

I really appreciate all your tips and help thank you!


----------

